# Collar recommendation



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to get Mylo and Willow a collar and an ID tag each and wanted your recommendations. I want something that's cute, not plain but comfortable enough for them to wear every day. I don't want to spend much more than about £10 ($15) excluding shipping. Obviously they need to ship to the UK. In terms of the ID tags I like the metal ones. Thank you in advance! 

On a side note, Willow hates clothes so I'm expecting she'll hate the collar, what should I do? Just put it on and she'll have to get used to it or introduce it gradually? Thanks


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Hun, I can recommend the Red Dingo collars on EBay. I love Honeys and want more in different colours! 

Obviously I am in love with about a hundred on Etsy too! 

I've been recommended to get leather ones too as they soften and mould to the dog - so might get one on future. 

I am still letting honey get used to her collar - she wears it for about half the day now. I don't know if that will work with Willow - you might do better just leaving it on her and giving some tough love - she will move/eat/play with it on eventually! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. I did wonder if the tough love approach might be best. I've favourited some places on etsy...I like the leather collars but they're all so expensive and they tended to be quite wide. They don't wear collars at the moment but I worry that they might get out and need ID on them. I'll check those ones out


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to try the Buddy Belt, I have it on the way in the mail right now, it seems to be popular 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I have Rogz jellybean collars for my dogs ID tags ( I like Red Dingo collars but even the smallest size is to big for all my chi's)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll have a look for those. That's my concern with Willow. Because she's so small and hates clothes and stuff I want to get something as small and unobtrusive as possible. Thanks


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Luvmywinnie said:


> I'm going to try the Buddy Belt, I have it on the way in the mail right now, it seems to be popular
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to order a buddy belt for Mylo next pay day. I've been wanting one for months but I've been waiting until Mylo stops growing because they're too expensive to keep replacing. I need collars though that I can leave on day to day.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

While they are still growing I would go for adjustable nylon collars. I would also tie a ribbon or something else light around Willows neck, so she is used to wearing something there, and with you fiddling with her neck, before the collars come. Having said that, i just put collars straight on my new girls and distracted them with food. They are extremely food motivated though, and adults. I would still work up to it with a puppy


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

My two smallest chi's wear 'Rogz Pupz Puppy Collars'
(they are 1.6kg @ 6 months)


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I only use collars for ID tags, I always walk them on harnesses!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't use collars except when outside/traveling. I have 4 dogs in the house, and with wrestling etc, I'm afraid they'll get their teeth tangled up. Also tags hanging down are just the thing to get caught in something. IE: I had a pit bull mix that got her collar tag caught on a floor register. Thank goodness I was right there. She pulled that floor register right out! I told her 'down' and fortunately she did and I was able to get the tag out of the register.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I don't use collars except when outside/traveling. I have 4 dogs in the house, and with wrestling etc, I'm afraid they'll get their teeth tangled up. Also tags hanging down are just the thing to get caught in something. IE: I had a pit bull mix that got her collar tag caught on a floor register. Thank goodness I was right there. She pulled that floor register right out! I told her 'down' and fortunately she did and I was able to get the tag out of the register.


This scares me as well. I had a collar on Odie for awhile when she was younger and I made sure it was tight enough that it wouldn't come off but just loose enough to be comfortable. I came downstairs to find her with it stuck in her mouth holding her jaw wide open and her really panicking. It was terrifying and now I only use collars when I'm right there to supervise. I'm sure it depends on what type of collar you use though, mine had different settings to change the size and maybe it was too easy to make it looser.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm going to order a buddy belt for Mylo next pay day. I've been wanting one for months but I've been waiting until Mylo stops growing because they're too expensive to keep replacing. I need collars though that I can leave on day to day.


Sorry to side track the original question!! What UK site are you ordering your buddy belt from?! Thanks  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I don't use collars except when outside/traveling. I have 4 dogs in the house, and with wrestling etc, I'm afraid they'll get their teeth tangled up. Also tags hanging down are just the thing to get caught in something


Same here - only put collars on them when we take them out, to much of a risk in the house!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Melissa, Bella wears a cat collar with the bell removed, they tend to be made out of really soft material and I like the fact that they are designed to snap open if god forbid they got caught on anything. I just attached her little ID tag where the bell used to be.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> Sorry to side track the original question!! What UK site are you ordering your buddy belt from?! Thanks  xx
> 
> Probably from that notforpussys website. They're the only stockist for the UK. There are sites that ship to the UK but you could possibly incur extra tax charges.
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





Lisa T said:


> Hi Melissa, Bella wears a cat collar with the bell removed, they tend to be made out of really soft material and I like the fact that they are designed to snap open if god forbid they got caught on anything. I just attached her little ID tag where the bell used to be.


That's a clever idea. I'll have to check those out.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Melissa, what are Willow's neck measurements? I think I might have a nice
leather collar that would fit her. Leave me her measurements, I'm off to the
doctor's now, once I come back I'll take a look and if it's the right size I'll post
pictures, if you like it, it's yours. Ok?


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

The day before picking up Ruby I went to the pet store for supplies and the girl asked if I was going to be putting a collar on her. I said I was and she recommended doing it straight away, at 6 weeks old she would get used to it a lot quicker then she would when she was older. The only collar that would fit her at that age was a kitten collar! Hahahaha the added bonus was that it had the elastic in it so if she got it caught on something she wouldn't choke or hang herself, and it had a bell, so we would always hear her moving about and know where she was. Any way, after putting it on she scratched at it for about 5mins then got over it, so I will definitely be doing that again for my next puppy. Not very helpful for you now I know, but food for thought for anyone getting a new puppy in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Melissa, what are Willow's neck measurements? I think I might have a nice
> leather collar that would fit her. Leave me her measurements, I'm off to the
> doctor's now, once I come back I'll take a look and if it's the right size I'll post
> pictures, if you like it, it's yours. Ok?


That's so kind of you! Her neck is 6.5"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> That's so kind of you! Her neck is 6.5"



Sorry for late reply Melissa, I had quite the day. I will look today and let you know.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Take a look Melissa, these are both brand new. I can't find my measuring tape.
But they are too big for Bella yet too small for Chanel, so they should be perfect
for either Willow or Mylo, or both, either way they are unisex I think. The quality
is really good, real leather. I bought these for Chanel when she was a pup, but
she grew too big before even getting a chance to wear them. They are yours if
you like them. Only problem is I don't know when I can walk to the post office, I
caught some kind of nasty virus and can't leave my bed. If you like them tell me
and I'll try to send them as soon as I'm well.


Baby blue with white stars, and the other is red with shimmery paws, they
look nicer in real life. Made here in Canada. I trust their brand for all my pups,
they are light, thin, but sturdy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS, those collars are STUNNING! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They are both lovely, thank you so much. I hope your day wasn't too bad. I'm sorry to hear you have a virus, I hope you feel better soon. Whenever you can get them to me is fine. Do you still have my address? Can I give you anything for them? Thank you again for thinking of me and the pups. I love your card from Elaine by the way


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> LS, those collars are STUNNING!


Thank you, I think they are pretty cute too, most importantly they are made to last.






Buildthemskywards said:


> They are both lovely, thank you so much. I hope your day wasn't too bad. I'm sorry to hear you have a virus, I hope you feel better soon. Whenever you can get them to me is fine. Do you still have my address? Can I give you anything for them? Thank you again for thinking of me and the pups. I love your card from Elaine by the way


It hit me like a ton of bricks overnight, if I don't start feeling better by
Monday, I'll go get some antibiotics to help speed things up, because I'm 
just miserable. You don't have to give me anything, and I think I still have
your address from secret santa, I'll have to look for it but I should have it. 
I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you, I think they are pretty cute too, most importantly they are made to last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you change your mind let me know, or if there's anything I can do for you. Do you think it might be Norovirus? When I had that it came on very quickly and very intense. Apparently it feels similar to food poisoning but worse.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> If you change your mind let me know, or if there's anything I can do for you. Do you think it might be Norovirus? When I had that it came on very quickly and very intense. Apparently it feels similar to food poisoning but worse.


I have no idea. I have body aches, especially on my sides, dry cough, 
really sore throat, stuffy nose, migraine that is not going away, and I keep
sweating(although I usually never sweat). Hubby bought me pills, honey, 
lemons, medicated tea, so hopefully it'll help, if not I'll get antibiotics.

Does that sound like what you had? How long were you sick for?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Doesn't really sound like Norovirus, sounds more like flu or something. When I had Norovirus I had severe symptoms for about 48 hours but felt weak for about a week afterwards. It's bad diarrhoea, stomach craps, vomiting, feeling sick, dizzy, temperature. I couldn't keep down even a sip of water and I ended up feeling so dehydrated. It came on very fast and was very contagious. Everyone I came into contact with had within 12 hours. 

Make sure you take lots of fluids and keep the lighting in your bedroom down. I hope you feel better soon, poor thing!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Doesn't really sound like Norovirus, sounds more like flu or something. When I had Norovirus I had severe symptoms for about 48 hours but felt weak for about a week afterwards. It's bad diarrhoea, stomach craps, vomiting, feeling sick, dizzy, temperature. I couldn't keep down even a sip of water and I ended up feeling so dehydrated. It came on very fast and was very contagious. Everyone I came into contact with had within 12 hours.
> 
> Make sure you take lots of fluids and keep the lighting in your bedroom down. I hope you feel better soon, poor thing!



I do vomit, but it is not unusual for me, so I didn't think much of it. Dizzy too,
dehydrated very much. I am drinking, little by little, can't drink too much or
will throw up. Haven't eaten in two days, I just can't. I hope I don't make 
anyone sick, that would not be good at all. Thank you for your tips and 
wishes, I'm going to try and sleep now. Hugs.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I do vomit, but it is not unusual for me, so I didn't think much of it. Dizzy too,
> dehydrated very much. I am drinking, little by little, can't drink too much or
> will throw up. Haven't eaten in two days, I just can't. I hope I don't make
> anyone sick, that would not be good at all. Thank you for your tips and
> wishes, I'm going to try and sleep now. Hugs.


Oh dear. Poor you. *hugs* Feel better soon lovely. If it is Norovirus it should be over quite quickly. It's intense but short lived.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I have no idea. I have body aches, especially on my sides, dry cough,
> really sore throat, stuffy nose, migraine that is not going away, and I keep
> sweating(although I usually never sweat). Hubby bought me pills, honey,
> lemons, medicated tea, so hopefully it'll help, if not I'll get antibiotics.
> ...


Sounds like Flu to me as well. All the symptoms my son had when he had the flu before Christmas. Get better soon LS!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Doesn't sound like norovirus, but does sound like the flu I had before Christmas. Noro is ingested and can live on surfaces for an INSANELY long time. It's the number one cause of food poisoning and it's pure hell.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dog Products with European Ribbons by daydogdesigns on Etsy
Has awesome custom collars madewith funky euro ribbons. Ive ordered 4 or 5 from terri at daydog. Her craftsmanship is incredible


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a leather spiked collar, it's nice and narrow. Brand is circle T.

I paid 11$ for it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

PiaOnomato said:


> Dog Products with European Ribbons by daydogdesigns on Etsy
> Has awesome custom collars madewith funky euro ribbons. Ive ordered 4 or 5 from terri at daydog. Her craftsmanship is incredible


Strangely that's one of the stores that I'd already favourited  Thanks.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Daydogdesigns is the best maker of ribbon collars in my opinion. She uses the same webbing and hardware as me, so I know they are the best quality available, and those are very expensive ribbons. Worth every penny.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Melissa! :ngreet2:

Did you receive the collars yet?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate to the the nay sayer in all this discussion. Are you aware that 2 dogs playing, can get tangled up and get caught in the collars. I just wouldn't want collars on 2 dogs unless I was right there. 

I have 2 stories about collars getting caught on teeth. One, 2 golden puppies were playing in the water, and got their teeth caught in the collars. Both drowned.

One, a 60 pit mix, got her collar tag caught on a metal floor heat register (house was 100+ yrs old and had heavy registers) Fortunately I was right there, and told her 'down' and got her collar off.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bella has a pink glitzy collar from Walmart. Made for toy breeds. My min/pin dachshund mix likes to chew them off so we don't spend more then 3 dollars on them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

